# تقسيط موتور السيارة



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

:1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1:






معني التسقيط:






تسقيط الموتور هو تغيير الموتور الاصلي للسيارة واستبداله بآخر جديد أو مستعمل




مع مراعاة حالة الموتور المستعمل اذا كان هو الخيار المتاح للتسقيط.




فائدة التسقيط:




تجديد للموتور القديم أو زيادة كفاءة السيارة بتركيب موتور أكبر في السعة اللترية وده طبعا بشروط






مشاكل التسقيط:








* الموتور أكبر من شاسيه السيارة


*ضعف الشاسيه عن حمل الموتور الجديد الاقوى




***وطبعا لازم مراعاة قواعد المرور في مسائل التسقيط وتغيير الموتور لان مش كله مسموح بيه






ما يجب تغييره عند التسقيط:






الفرامل-الكبالن-العفشة-الكورونة






الفرامل:




لازم الفرامل تكون بقوة الموتور اللي هيتركب


لان مينفعش الاعتماد على فرامل موتور 1100 سي سي مثلا مع موتور 1600


*وده لتغير عزم الموتور بتغير السعة






الكبالن:




*تتغير الكبالن لو الفتيس اتغير






العفشة:




*لازم العفشة بردو تتغير لان العفشة مصممة عشان تشيل موتور معين وده هيشمل المساعدين والفرامل واليايات






الكورونة:




*في عربيات الجر الخلفي يفضل تغيير الكورونة في بعضها ويفضل الكورونة اللي نازله للموتور ده






ما يلزم تغييره بعد التسقيط:




*زيت الموتور ويتغير تاني بعد أسبوع وبعدين يتغير في معاده عادي


وزيت الفتيس-البوجيهات -فلتر البنزين والزيت والهوا







حاولت الايجاز على قد ماأقدر والباقي حسب الاستفسارات ان شاء الله


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمود : مشكور ،،،، 
وهناك ورش معتمدة في امريكا والمانيا حسب شروط ومتطلبات السلامة لإجراء ما ذكرت والتي تقوم ايضا بإعادة تشكيل السيارة بتعديل الهيكل والشاسية والمحرك ومجموعة نقل الحركة وتسمى هذه الورش Body Builders مثل AMG بالمانيا وغيرها بأمريكا.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسن الأديب (8 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك والله تستحق التميز


----------



## بلفار (28 أبريل 2009)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## جسر الأمل (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور.....


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكوريننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## ibrahim abdelgyed (3 يناير 2011)

شرح اكثر من ممتاز
ياريت لو في شرح لمحركات الديزل يضاَ لو ممكن
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
ابراهيم عبد الجيد


----------

